# tachometer



## fatherfire89 (Apr 15, 2011)

Anyone know how high RPMs would go on a 2 stroke 50/35 jet? I am looking to buy a tach.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 15, 2011)

Since it's a jet it won't ever be able to get much over 6000rpms, it will probably run around 5500rpm give or take.


----------

